# IE 7



## daveb (Feb 15, 2005)

Looks like there will be an IE 7 beta for XP SP2 users this summer, but no release date is set as of yet. Well, at least we'll see something new on XP.

http://blogs.msdn.com/ie/archive/2005/02/15/373104.aspx


----------

